# Vancouver BC



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Gents, it is my wedding anniversary in less than three weeks and I am planning to take my wife to Vancouver for the night. Now, I am pretty familiar with Vancouver but I thought I would see if any of the contributors here might have any original ideas for me.

I've stayed in most of the large hotels downtown including the Hotel Van, the Pan Pacific, the 4 Seasons, etc. and my favourite has probably been the Fairmont Waterfront. However, I was thinking there might be a nice little boutique place that I am unaware of. We've also stayed in the Wedgewood and Opus, both very nice. Although the rooms at Opus are pretty small and the bar isn't nearly as cool as they think it is.

For dinner, we have been meaning to try Chambar. I've never been to Lumiere and I am hesitant to feed Rob Feenie's ego any more than absolutely necessary. We ate at Feenie's last year and it was OK. I liked Bishop's but found it overpriced while Aurora over on Main was great.

It will be obvious that I know Vancouver reasonably well. I was hoping someone might be able to point me to a hidden gem, either hotel wise or for dinner.


------------------


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Try perusing the website for Le Soleil Suites. I actually have a reservation there myself in a couple of weeks.

I haven't actually stayed there before, but last time when I walked out of the Fairmont Vancouver, this boutique hotel caught my eye.

For dinner, I love the Cafe Paris on Denman and Robson.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Excellent suggestions, thanks.

------------------


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

gmac, The Hotels you have listed and stayed at are certainly some of the finest hotels Vancouver has to offer, but if you are in the mood to try something different how about the Sylvia? Yes it is an old Hotel,(one of Vancouvers oldest) but it has a certain charm. I like that you don't have to run the gauntlet past a bunch of arm-extended doorman. You can come and go from the Hotel easily, with luck you are on the second floor and simply take the stairs up and down. The best feature is that you are right on Beach avenue, and have a gorgeous view of English Bay. You are minutes from the start of the Sea wall walk around Stanley park. You are also about 200' from the excellent restaurant "Rain". The lounge in the hotel is straight out of the 40's and has one of the best views in Vancouver for the price of a Martini. Even if you enjoy the upscale places, you owe it to yourself to stay at the Sylvia for just one night!

Note, the Sylvia is extremely popular with knowledgable travelers, and the coveted rooms on the front of the hotel facing the Bay are booked almost a year in advance.

Enjoy your anniversary!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

This prob. isn't much help but, there's a restaurant in Queen Elizabeth park in the city. Reagan and Gorbichov (sp?) had a dinner/meeting there in 80s. A friend took me there about 15 years ago, good food great views. Sorry I can't remember the name but I do know that reservations were needed as the place was fairly small.
I envy you, going to one of the most beautiful cities on the face of the earth. Hope the 'Lions' are covered in snow for you - beautiful.
PS will the rhodies be in bloom then?


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Just to follow up on this, we stayed at the Fairmont Waterfront and it was lovely. I'll definitely try some of the other places suggested though.

We had dinner at Chambar - https://www.chambar.com/ - a belgian restaurant, mussels, fries, beer and so on. It was wonderful and I recommend it highly to anyone going through Vancouver. Very busy but the food and service was excellent and they had a super wine list.

The chef came to chat and it turns out we have mutual friends so he joined us and we drank _way_ too much. Good times!

------------------


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh, and we had drinks and snacks at a newish place called Lift on Coal Harbour, right next to the park. Great rooftop terrace but the service was awful - we won't be back.

I'm all for a hiring policy that favours 22 year old blonde girls - but they have to be able to serve too.

------------------


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds like a really nice time. I have always been intrigued by Vancouver. It sounds like a really nice city to visit. 

(Alas, my vacation time and budget won't allow for the airfare and I can't drive there in my allotted vacation time.)

Some day, though - - - -


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Forsberg, I thoroughly recommend Vancouver if you ever get the chance. It is a set among amazing natural splendour, mountains on one side, the ocean on the other, with a young and multicultural population.

Great food (although it does suffer from fads a little too much), great shopping and anything else your wife wants to spend your cash on. Olympic standard skiing at Whistler is only 2 hours away. The gulf islands (where I live) are an easy trip - farmers markets, little pubs with ther own docks, a much slower pace of life.

BC wines are excellent. I also hear that BC marajuana is among the best in the world - but you should probably ask your 15 year old nephew about that.

The one downside? The people dress like utter slobs for the most part. Birkenstocks and board shorts are considered appropriate business wear. And the Canucks sucked pretty hard this year.

------------------


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My nephew is 17, but he is too conservative for marijuana. (This is OK. I was not too conservative for the stuff and was a habitual user for almost 30 years.) 

(P.S. when I bought my house 6 years ago, the marijuana use stopped. I could not afford the weed and my house payment. It was surprisingly easy to stop smoking it.)

At one time, the BC Bud would have been an attraction for me.

I do see its location on the Pacific Ocean and have heard a lot of things about the beauty. I imagine there are some great hiking trails and nature tours within an hour or two from there (at least from looking at the map.)

Someday I would like to get there. (I live in Michigan.) It will take some planning. Maybe I can include it with another dream trip.

I have always wanted to drive the whole length of the Pacific Coast Highway. That would get me close to Vancouver!


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

You guys ever went to Joe Forte's? I go there everytime I'm in town.


----------

